# SRAM Red FD shifting problem - won't stay in the big ring



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

On today's ride, right from the start, when I shift to the big ring, the FD won't stay there and drops back to the small ring. It seems like a pawl isn't engaging inside the shifter. Anyone else experience this? Is there an easy fix? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

AlanE said:


> On today's ride, right from the start, when I shift to the big ring, the FD won't stay there and drops back to the small ring. It seems like a pawl isn't engaging inside the shifter. Anyone else experience this? Is there an easy fix? Thanks in advance.


maybe


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

Make sure you have enough tension on the cable when set in the small ring. Otherwise, the lever mechanism could be worn out. Hold old are your shifters?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ok, since you haven't provided any information that might be useful to someone trying to help you, try this and see what happens.
1)shift to small ring
2)undo cable from frt derailleur anchor bolt
3)hold cable w/ your fingers with a little tension
4)push on the shifter paddle
what happens? does it pull cable and hold against you pulling?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

cxwrench said:


> ok, since you haven't provided any information that might be useful to someone trying to help you, try this and see what happens.
> 1)shift to small ring
> 2)undo cable from frt derailleur anchor bolt
> 3)hold cable w/ your fingers with a little tension
> ...


What other info do you need? If I haven't provided any information that might be useful, what makes you think that that your recommendation will be of any help?

The shifter pulls the cable sufficiently to shift up to the big chainring. It just doesn't hold there.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Stripped out ratchet drum? 

Or whatever that piece is called. Sounds much like what my wife's rival shifter did.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

AlanE said:


> What other info do you need? If I haven't provided any information that might be useful, what makes you think that that your recommendation will be of any help?
> 
> The shifter pulls the cable sufficiently to shift up to the big chainring. It just doesn't hold there.


it'll tell you exactly what you need to know. and what you probably already know...if you pull on the cable and then move the shifter paddle and it won't hold you know you have a shifter problem, and not an adjustment problem. the other problem could be that you have too much tension on the cable and have the same symptom. i'm just trying to help. 
if the shifter won't hold when you pull on the cable, then take it to a shop and have them call SRAM.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

cxwrench said:


> it'll tell you exactly what you need to know. and what you probably already know...if you pull on the cable and then move the shifter paddle and it won't hold you know you have a shifter problem, and not an adjustment problem. the other problem could be that you have too much tension on the cable and have the same symptom. i'm just trying to help.
> if the shifter won't hold when you pull on the cable, then take it to a shop and have them call SRAM.


Maybe. 

Of course, you could have just said that from the start instead of being snarky. 

As I suspected from the start, the pawl mechanism wasn't engaging. I lubricated the snot out of the internals of the shifter which freed it up & resolved the problem.

Thanks anyway.


----------

